# Prolonged



## annamsgibbs (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone please define "Prolonged" for me when it comes to insulin use?  Is there a timeline?  I didn't find this information as to the lenghth of time.

I know they have to be on current insulin use.

Thanks


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 18, 2007)

Anna - In the context that you are using Prolonged in the above sentence, it would indicate long-term use of insulin.  No, there is no time line.  However, there are insulins that provide long-term, or prolonged coverage, such as over night, and peak at certain times.  I hope that is answers your question.
Cheryl LPN, CPC


----------



## KConnell (Apr 25, 2007)

annamsgibbs said:


> Can someone please define "Prolonged" for me when it comes to insulin use?  Is there a timeline?  I didn't find this information as to the lenghth of time.
> 
> I know they have to be on current insulin use.
> 
> Thanks


Anna - I work in an Endocrinology Office and to properly answer your question I would need to know the situation.  We have had several patients come into the office with uncontrolled BS due to not administering the insulin properly and or their insulin was no longer good (for whatever reason).  In order to ensure the patient is stable enough to go to the ER we have had to administer insulin in the office over a prolonged period of time.  Is this the situation you are referring to?


----------

